# Hip Scores



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I see a lot of you rely on the OFA hip system and that is all good. 
But here in Iceland and it must be the same in the other Scandinavian country's since we rely on there rules.
We can hip score dogs after they are one year old except 10 breeds that must be over 18 months old. These 10 breeds are heavier dogs that take a long time to develop 

My two dogs that have been done where 15 month and 19 month old. They are both excellent (A) and I am not doing them again.
I have not decided when I am doing Vaka and maybe I will do OFA on her since it is a lot cheaper then sending them through my kennel club. 

we do not grade excellent, good, fair, borderline and so on.
We have A, B, C, D, E 
A and B are considered free.

And most of the time when you are surfing the Web and see a dog that is "Free" he is most likely "B" since all breeders what to flaunt there "A" scores.

I was just wandering threw the forum and saw Kpoos asking about fair hips to me fair is a pass since here it would be "B" if I am reading the OFA site correctly OFA: Hip Dysplasia Grades

But if you are using B or C I would always pair it with A.

Just wanted to share since most of the dogs here in Iceland are in your eyes prelims.

Here you can see the results of my dogs 

Charly http://icepoodle.synthasite.com/charly-hips.php

Dima http://icepoodle.synthasite.com/dima-hips.php


----------

